# Campingplatz Loreleyblick



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone used this site recently HERE?

We were hoping to stay there for the "Rhine in Flames" finale in September but can't get any sense out of them regarding spaces, they won't take pitch reservations and we can't get them to tell us whether they expect to be full up or not. Perhaps someone has done the trip in past years and can give us some guidance?

BTW If anyone fancies joining us they're welcome, we'll put it up as a meet if anyone is interested - and I can get some sense out of the campsite. :roll: 
Date of the finale is 16th September, we're planning to go over the weekend before and spend a few days along the Rhine.


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Gaspode
You will be lucky! We tried last year at the same site they had been fully booked for that period as from the previous year,Same with other sites in the region.
Sorry if I have put a damper on it for you but this is the way it was for us.
Harry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Musea

Thanks for that info - much as I suspected really. The strange thing is that when we Email the site they simply reply that they don't accept reservations - so how can they be booked up? They only seem to be interested in persuading us to spend two weeks there and do the wine festivals as well as the Rine in Flames! :? When I ask them the likelyhood of being spaces free on the site a few days beforehand they just don't reply. Doesn't help that they only reply in German too.  We've been past this site before and it's a BIG site so thought we might stand a chance if we turn up a few days before the weekend. Anyone else with any info?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> The strange thing is that when we Email the site they simply reply that they don't accept reservations - so how can they be booked up?


Hi Gaspode,

could be a simple language issue: Depending on the exact German wording this could be a polite way of saying: "We are fully booked!"

If you could forward me the exact German wording then I can probably tell you.

Anyway I would not expect to find any non-fully-booked camp sites along the Rhine during "Rhine in Flames".

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that offer Gerhard, I'll send you the text via PM if you don't mind. As you say, it might be my translation that's at fault here.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A few more details please - Rhine in Flames - what is it? where is it (I know it's on the Rhine but where exactly?) and when is it?

I'll be passing that way in September and I'd like to know if I should plan to be there or plan to avoid the area.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony

Look at THIS LINK for details. We're going over there around 08/09 for a week or so. We thought it might be a good stop on our way back for the Loreley Night, but not looking too promising at the moment. Perhaps we'll do the Mosel instead. :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

gaspode said:


> We're going over there around 08/09 for a week or so. We thought it might be a good stop on our way back for the Loreley Night, but not looking too promising at the moment. Perhaps we'll do the Mosel instead. :roll:


Looks stunning but for us the last thing we'll be looking for is crowds.
We're planning to travel up the Mosel from Trier to Koblenz and then south down the Rhine. We might just be able to do the Rhine stretch between Sept 9 and 16 and avoid the crowds??


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just to update you all.

We're currently camped at LoreleyBlick and using their (somewhat limited) HotSpot. Weather is fantastic (31 deg all week) and we're about 50 feet from the edge of the Rhine. It's pretty crowded here - although the site owner tells me there are still a couple of spaces. The far side of the river bank is crowded with M/Hs wild-camping for the duration of the festival.
Photo attached of view from pitch (hopefully).
See you all next week.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks beautiful, Ken. Wish I was with you, instead of working  

Gerald


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We are booked on Norfolkline ferry early next Tues morning 19th Sept & returning Tues 10th Oct . . . NO idea where we are going 8O but along the Rhine looks interesting although I guess we will have missed all the fireworks, maybe we'll head that way via Brugge & then over into Germany, or should we head down France around the Dordogne to our favorite place of 
St Julien-de-Lampon . . . its terrible isnt it when you have the time & opportunity to go wherever we want - but have no firm idea where to go !
Germany for the sights or France for [hopefully] some heat & sunshine] !


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic
Weather still good here but cloudy 29 deg today. There are so many M/Hs trying to get sites here you wouldn't believe it.
Personally I think that the Dordogne might get my vote, that little site at St Julian de Lampon (on the river) is superb.
We're off back on Sunday so won't see you unfortunately, work beckons on Monday.


----------

